# Quick question about the floor of my new kit box.



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys i currently have 1 x 1\2 inch hardware cloth for my current kit box but their poop still gets stuck between the holes of the floor. I am going to start building a new larger kitbox on monday and i am planning to use a slightly bigger 1 x 1inch hardware cloth. Do you think this will be fine for their feet? They will have box perches but they do like to spend alot of their time on the floor. The kitbox will be enclosed so rodents cant get in from the bottom. Thanks.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

yea you'll be fine. they even walk on chicken wire without too many problems.


----------

